# BOXER owners, please HELP!!!



## GrlsHnt2 (Feb 10, 2012)

I have an absolutely precious 6 month old puppy. But I can't get him housebroken for ANYTHING. Twice this week he has gone potty ON MY BED!!! I always keep all the doors closed, but apparently someone left it open and he has started sneaking in there to go because he knows he will get in trouble if we catch him. He also has no problems going potty in his crate.  

We have tried puppy pads, going out alone, going out with our other dogs, staying in his crate except to be let out to go potty, taking out every hour, taking out after every time he eats or drinks anything. He just doesn't get it. I am at my wits end. I don't know what else to do. Doesn't matter how long we stay outside and how many times he goes, when we let him in he goes again. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 10, 2012)

Have you tried limiting his water intake?


----------



## GrlsHnt2 (Feb 10, 2012)

I am going to start that and a leash this weekend because I will be home. I am going to tie his leash to my belt buckle so where I go, he goes. And if he starts to pee, I will take him immediately outside.


----------



## ryano (Feb 10, 2012)

If memory serves me correctly (its been 15 years), I had the same issues with my Boxer when he was a pup and it took almost a year to house break him! 

I have had more progress in a month potty training my new Lab pup as I did in six months with the Boxer!.

You just have to be diligent and keep up the hard work. Eventually it will "click" and he will get it.  I know its frustrating though.

Normally even pups will not pee or poop where they lay down...........Good luck!

Boxers are WONDERFUL dogs and probably my most favorite breed of all but they ARE very "jugheaded"


----------



## redman2006 (Feb 10, 2012)

The sneaking away is a big part of the equation.  It sounds like you are on top of that with your leash idea.  It is often what I suggest.  

Praise like crazy when they do it right, but do not punish or scold unless you catch them in the act.  Also, clean with an enzymatic cleaner so that the odor is COMPLETELY gone and he will not be tempted to keep going back to the same place.  I like "Urine Off", but there are others. 

Is it only urine?  If so, how much is he drinking?  When he goes, is it large quantities or small amounts?  When he goes out doors, is it small dribbles or a normal amount and done?

When he has gone on the bed, has he been awake and alert?  Did it leak while he slept?

All these things can help differentiate between physical issues and behavior.  It sounds behavioral if he is sneaking off....

Good luck!  My 2 year old lab will still get the submissive happy wetting now and again if his bladder is really full, but it is not his fault.  Still, it drives me crazy.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 10, 2012)

GrlsHnt2 said:


> I am going to start that and a leash this weekend because I will be home. I am going to tie his leash to my belt buckle so where I go, he goes. And if he starts to pee, I will take him immediately outside.


That will help A LOT........... mine (female) will be 6 months in a couple of weeks and after about the 6th time of "oooppss" we got serious with her.


ryano said:


> Boxers are WONDERFUL dogs and probably my most favorite breed of all but they ARE very _*"jugheaded"*_


 that is soooooo true!


redman2006 said:


> The sneaking away is a big part of the equation.  It sounds like you are on top of that with your leash idea.  It is often what I suggest.
> 
> Praise like crazy when they do it right, but do not punish or scold unless you catch them in the act.  Also, clean with an enzymatic cleaner so that the odor is COMPLETELY gone and he will not be tempted to keep going back to the same place.  I like "Urine Off", but there are others.
> 
> ...


Vinegar helps deodorize also as well as sprinkling baking soda on it to dry it up!


----------



## Russdaddy (Feb 10, 2012)

GrlsHnt2 said:


> I have an absolutely precious 6 month old puppy. But I can't get him housebroken for ANYTHING. Twice this week he has gone potty ON MY BED!!! I always keep all the doors closed, but apparently someone left it open and he has started sneaking in there to go because he knows he will get in trouble if we catch him. He also has no problems going potty in his crate.
> 
> We have tried puppy pads, going out alone, going out with our other dogs, staying in his crate except to be let out to go potty, taking out every hour, taking out after every time he eats or drinks anything. He just doesn't get it. I am at my wits end. I don't know what else to do. Doesn't matter how long we stay outside and how many times he goes, when we let him in he goes again.
> 
> Any suggestions?


May sound like a weird ? but how large is the crate. As bad is it may sound it needs to be as small as possible but still be able to stand up and turn around in. he will outgrow it quickly but in my experience breaking 32 boxer puppies t, even the most stubborn will quit peeing himself if the quarters are tight enough.


----------



## GrlsHnt2 (Feb 10, 2012)

ryano said:


> If memory serves me correctly (its been 15 years), I had the same issues with my Boxer when he was a pup and it took almost a year to house break him!
> 
> I have had more progress in a month potty training my new Lab pup as I did in six months with the Boxer!.
> 
> ...



I have never had a dog thast would go in his "house" but this one does. I have had several people tell me that it ill take 10 months to a year to train him, because Boxers are stubborn. He isn't my first, but the other was an outside dog. This one is definitely a jughead, but i love him so...


----------



## GrlsHnt2 (Feb 10, 2012)

Russdaddy said:


> May sound like a weird ? but how large is the crate. As bad is it may sound it needs to be as small as possible but still be able to stand up and turn around in. he will outgrow it quickly but in my experience breaking 32 boxer puppies t, even the most stubborn will quit peeing himself if the quarters are tight enough.



Quarters are tight. This is the third size we have purchased...but there is an insert that will make it a tad smaller. I may try that as well.


----------



## GrlsHnt2 (Feb 10, 2012)

redman2006 said:


> The sneaking away is a big part of the equation.  It sounds like you are on top of that with your leash idea.  It is often what I suggest.
> 
> Praise like crazy when they do it right, but do not punish or scold unless you catch them in the act.  Also, clean with an enzymatic cleaner so that the odor is COMPLETELY gone and he will not be tempted to keep going back to the same place.  I like "Urine Off", but there are others.
> 
> ...



He does both in the house, but the #2 has gotten better and he does that more often outside. When he goes in his crate or on furniture, he is wide awake, it isn't as if it leaks while he is asleep. He drinks a TON of water, and when he goes, it is a HUGE puddle, not a small amount that would indicate bladder infection.


----------



## GrlsHnt2 (Feb 10, 2012)

And you see in the photo, thats when I caught him with my shoes...his toys weren't satisfying I guess. He has a basket full of them and he drags one out then goes to get another.


----------



## Russdaddy (Feb 10, 2012)

GrlsHnt2 said:


> Quarters are tight. This is the third size we have purchased...but there is an insert that will make it a tad smaller. I may try that as well.



i prefer to call them strong willed instead of stubborn, but they are great. Good looking pup I have never failed w/ crate training, but you have to be diligent,
 and if you are away fromhome for several hours it will take a long time for his bladder to be able to hold that long.


----------



## Hunter Haven (Feb 10, 2012)

I've had boxers all my life....
I've never had one single issue with any one of them...
Have got all of them as puppies and trained them myself...

Every single one of them have been extremely intellegient, easy to control, mind me 100%, do not pee inside the house, would eat a stranger alive, & very loyal...

I'm not just saying any of this either... it's true. Best dogs I could ever ask for....
Only complaints....
1) There poots are absolutely horrible!!!!!!!!!
2) Shed terribly bad.....

Best dogs I could've ever asked for...


----------



## shakey gizzard (Feb 11, 2012)

Might have summpin to do with his mooseroids!


----------



## thomas the redneck (Feb 11, 2012)

sugar is my 80 lb AMstaff bull it took about a month to break her using create/going out often luckly the ex wife had a job where she could keep her close during the day
sadie is beth's mini shnozer and nothing has worked as of yet honestly i am starting to think some dogs are just put on earth to make you clean your carpet once a week


----------



## HossBog (Feb 12, 2012)

Wow, that is tough. Two things that have worked for me:

1. I never allow my dogs to get on ANY furniture - sofa, etc. They must keep in their place - on floor, their bed, etc. They are NOT equal.

2. This one is maybe too late for you - but, I have found that if a dog is raised outside for about the first 8 months to one year, when they are allowed inside, they respect the inside of the house. I have never had an outside dog that was allowed to come in to have a problem. They seem to learn to always go outside.

One other thing I do: I ALWAYS train my pups to do #2 in secluded area - in the woods, or if in a fenced in yard, way in the back. Then, when they go where I want them to, I have a treat for them. This has worked for me - and me hounds.


----------



## DukTruk (Feb 12, 2012)

Oh where to begin.....

-Puppies should not be left unattended unless they are in a crate.  When they are in the house, they should be on lead rope until they reliably come when called.

-They should also not be allowed to drink a "ton of water".  They don't need that much water.  Especially if they live in the house.  The less water they take in, the less chance they have to go to the bathroom inside.

-The best way to potty train ANY dog is the following....Catch the dog asleep in the crate.  Wake it up and take it outside.  Dogs are like us, they've gotta go to the bathroom when they wake up.  When you take it outside you can associate a command with them going to the bathroom (some folks use potty, hurry, break, etc).  Do this SEVERAL times a day.  Another tip is to take them to high grass so you don't have "land mines" to deal with in the yard.  Also, no water after about 6pm (or the last feeding).

-Take the dog out BEFORE you feed and then immediately after.  If you want the pup to develop good habits, you have to teach good habits.  Typically they will pee before and poop after.  Don't give up on them when you take them out.  Activity typically makes them "go" quicker.

-Chew toys unattended are a big no-no.  The dog doesn't know the difference between a "basket full toys" and a closet full of shoes.  If you must use chew toys, the dog should only play with toys with you.

These are just a few things that we teach.  Hope they are helpful.  If there are any other questions, let me know.


----------



## redman2006 (Feb 13, 2012)

DukTruk said:


> Oh where to begin.....
> 
> -Puppies should not be left unattended unless they are in a crate.  When they are in the house, they should be on lead rope until they reliably come when called.
> 
> ...



One thing that I find helpful is to provide only one or two toys.  Kong and Nylabone chew toys are my go-to toys.  They do not resemble anything else in the house, they are safe if you size them right, and they last.


----------



## southernwhitetailMD (Feb 13, 2012)

Boxers are excellent dogs, I love mine to death. Just like most boxers your puppy will have his "boxer" moments. With that in mind, give it time and you'll get the puppy house broken.


----------



## alphachief (Feb 14, 2012)

We have two boxers and they both house broke with incredible ease.  I'm fortunate to have a stay at home wife that just made sure she let them both outside regularly (even when they didn't indicate they needed to go).  From the time they were both a few months old, they'd just scratch at the door to go out...or bark if one of is isnt standing close by.

I should also note that they are fed on the back porch...and we keep their water bowl out there too.  Most of the time they go out because they want a drink...then go to the bathroom while they're out there.


----------



## sharon (Feb 16, 2012)

I've owned and raised Boxers for 26 years.  For the most part, ours are outside farm patrols...BUT, we have had to hand raise pups on occasion in the house.  Sometimes they could go back to Mom for the finishing up, but several times we'd have one inside 'till 8-9 weeks old.  The pup pictured was the most recent...he was the runt of the litter and had to be brought in and hand fed at 2 weeks old.  He was SOOO small, we didn't think he'd live.  In the first pic, he's with a brother from the SAME litter...2nd pic was a month later.  He was with us 'till he was 12 weeks old.  Crate training has NEVER failed us.  From the time each one was old enough to walk, we'd take him out IMMEDIATELY after eating...and STAYED out until he finished his business.  This particular puppy, (we called him, Buster) absolutely NEVER wet or soiled the crate...BUT, we were diligent 24 hours a day.  If he woke in the night, we hit the floor at the FIRST whimper, took him out and again, STAYED out till he went.  During the night hours, there was never any extended playing...didn't want to start that habit...business, then back to bed.  I have also kept in contact with 85% of the folks that have bought pups from me over the last 26 years, with letters, cards and pics (5 albums full) and I've only had one young man that ever mentioned a problem in house training and when he bought the pup, he and his wife had a toddler and she was 2 weeks from delivery of their second baby (the pup was a surprise for his wife...I would have killed him..grin).  I'd say that 90% of our pups have gone to folks that raised them inside, too!  That's pretty good odds for Boxers being easily trained overall!  I'm pretty biased when it comes to this breed...have had MANY breeds of dogs throughout my 55 years, but IMO, Boxers are the best...won't ever have another breed!  It sounds like you're staying on top of the situation...just remember, they are JUST LIKE babies...their kidneys and bowels have to mature in order to hold waste for any extended period of time, so that's when the frequency and diligence in taking them out makes a difference.  Soiling the crate can become a habit real quick...if he can't hold it and he wets/soils his crate, it's easier next time.  Everyone's given excellent advice and you'll succeed, because you're in love with the little guy...he's beautiful, BTW!!!  Good luck!...

ps...Buster went to a wonderful home in Gwinnett Co...was re-named Toby and today, at a year old, weighs 75 lbs and is a very much loved, beautiful boy!!  Still get pics through FB!!


----------



## GrlsHnt2 (Feb 16, 2012)

HossBog said:


> Wow, that is tough. Two things that have worked for me:
> 
> 1. I never allow my dogs to get on ANY furniture - sofa, etc. They must keep in their place - on floor, their bed, etc. They are NOT equal.
> 
> ...



I had a Golden Retriever that was potty trained from day one. He was raised in a pen that had a concrete floor and he pottied outside in the grass. When I did bring him in, he NEVER had an accident. 

All our animals are allowed on the furniture. It's just the way we are. I just want to get him to stop going in the house!


----------



## GrlsHnt2 (Feb 16, 2012)

DukTruk said:


> Oh where to begin.....
> 
> -Puppies should not be left unattended unless they are in a crate.  When they are in the house, they should be on lead rope until they reliably come when called.
> 
> ...



I do take him out immediately after he eats. Sometimes he goes, sometimes he doesn't. I guess the problem is I should keep him out until he "goes". And we do associate the word "potty" with it. Our other two dogs are trained and they are very well behaved. They get very excited at potty time! This boxer is just taking a lot longer!


----------



## VANCE (Feb 20, 2012)

the wife & i started maximus out with a bell by the back door....everytime we take him potty...we would say "potty" & hit the bell....we can be in other ends of the house & hear the bell now...







edit...
you can see by our walls he can get enthusiastic about ringing the bell


----------



## GrlsHnt2 (May 31, 2012)

My sweet baby finally figured it out!!! We potty outside and he has learned to tell us when he has to go. In fact, I think he would spend all day outside. Sometimes he tells us he has to go pottie, but instead he goes and lays down in the grass with a stick.


----------

